# Gathering??



## Guest

Do the Three muskateers have anything in the works??


----------



## Guest

> Do the Three muskateers have anything in the works??


Always, but have been waiting till the last second to post where and when based on the weather and local intel.


----------



## JRH

I'm all signed up for Sunday. Gonna be handing out business cards to everyone that brings a fish in the boat. ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> I'm all signed up for Sunday.  Gonna be handing out business cards to everyone that brings a fish in the boat.   ;D  ;D


Sounds a little like ambulance chasing to me. ;D ;D  Maybe the card could have a pictorial guide on the back of how not to handle the fish and the front caption "Don't get caught with fish on your hands" ;D ;D

I'm out for the weekend but you guys tear em up. I think deerfly is in and I know Bill is on.  I would like to come back to a silver screen Sunday night.


----------



## deerfly

Trey and I will probably fish with Bill on Saturday, Sunday is still a little fuzzy at the moment.


----------



## sea-n-spots

> Trey and I will probably fish with Bill on Saturday, Sunday is still a little fuzzy at the moment.


Have another beer, it'll come to ya. It's what we alcoholics commonly refer to as a "Moment of Clarity"  [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## deerfly

> Trey and I will probably fish with Bill on Saturday, Sunday is still a little fuzzy at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Have another beer, it'll come to ya. It's what we alcoholics commonly refer to as a "Moment of Clarity" [smiley=1-beer.gif]
Click to expand...

no, I can see fine after I become bullet proof and invisible, what I'm referring to is more like skirting divorce. The "fuzzy" part is more about the fickle nature of the other sex. Ya just never know. You're a worthless, selfish dumbass one minute and a wonderful caring husband and father the next. Too hard to predict. Sunday is a solid 48 hours away. Lots can change between now and then.


----------



## sea-n-spots

I understand. Hows that saying go ? "I live with fear every day, and some days she lets me go fishing" I'm sure that there isn't a household out there that doesn't opperate on the same grounds...


----------



## Guest

> Trey and I will probably fish with Bill on Saturday, Sunday is still a little fuzzy at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Have another beer, it'll come to ya. It's what we alcoholics commonly refer to as a "Moment of Clarity"  [smiley=1-beer.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, I can see fine after I become bullet proof and invisible, what I'm referring to is more like skirting divorce. The "fuzzy" part is more about the fickle nature of the other sex. Ya just never know. You're a worthless, selfish dumbass one minute and a wonderful caring husband and father the next. Too hard to predict. Sunday is a solid 48 hours away. Lots can change between now and then.
Click to expand...

I just hate it when it changes while I'm gone     When I left everything was OK : :


----------



## JRH

> Hows that saying go ? "I live with fear every day, and some days she lets me go fishing"



Never heard that one before. I like it. 

Looking forward to fishing off the Section 8. I'll be sporting my new Microskiff.com t-shirt that Tom is hooking me up with for fishing the Brandon tourney on Saturday. 

Deerfly, if the wife lets you out of the house on Sunday, I intend to pick your brain for some fly casting lessons. Just a warning. ;D


----------



## deerfly

> Hows that saying go ? "I live with fear every day, and some days she lets me go fishing"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard that one before. I like it.
> 
> Looking forward to fishing off the Section 8. I'll be sporting my new Microskiff.com t-shirt that Tom is hooking me up with for fishing the Brandon tourney on Saturday.
> 
> Deerfly, if the wife lets you out of the house on Sunday, I intend to pick your brain for some fly casting lessons. Just a warning. ;D
Click to expand...

Jason, no warning necessary. However you should know I only teach via demonstration and the demonstrations usually take all day, so be prepared to watch a lot.


----------



## Guest

> Hows that saying go ? "I live with fear every day, and some days she lets me go fishing"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard that one before.  I like it.
> 
> Looking forward to fishing off the Section 8.  I'll be sporting my new Microskiff.com t-shirt that Tom is hooking me up with for fishing the Brandon tourney on Saturday.
> 
> Deerfly, if the wife lets you out of the house on Sunday, I intend to pick your brain for some fly casting lessons.  Just a warning.   ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jason, no warning necessary. However you should know I only teach via demonstration and the demonstrations usually take all day, so be prepared to watch a lot.
Click to expand...

You made me bring bheer. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam

You guys are all invited to come out and have a few beers w/ the gang at Hooters Channels side in Tampa if you're around.

It's never been a let down and we usually close the joint down.. 

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/capmel/vpost?id=1939690


----------



## Guest

> You guys are all invited to come out and have a few beers w/ the gang at Hooters Channels side in Tampa if you're around.
> 
> It's never been a let down and we usually close the joint down..
> 
> http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/capmel/vpost?id=1939690


I'll try to make it.  Any of you guys think you can?


----------



## deerfly

Reel good chance I'll stop in for a few. [smiley=1-beer.gif] 

Our main office is on Harbour Island, which is a 5 min walk to Hooters. I'm not always in the office on Tuesdays, but I will try really really hard to make this one. I've missed too many of these already and would love to meet some of those characters anyway. Chances are they're frighteningly similar to us.


----------



## Apollobeachsam

No to mention if you get there early there will be free wings.


----------



## rcmay

> No to mention if you get there early there will be free wings.


did someone say free wings? When and where....IM there!


----------



## Apollobeachsam

Ok it's official
Channel Side Hooters
7pm
Tuesday June 19th. 2007

Everyone is invited forum member or not as long as they like to talk fishing. If you guys are new this is a great chance to meet and hook up with some new friends.




Here's a Map

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...339735,82.265625&ie=UTF8&z=16&iwloc=addr&om=1


----------



## Guest

> Ok it's official
> Channel Side Hooters
> 7pm
> Tuesday June 19th. 2007
> 
> Everyone is invited forum member or not as long as they like to talk fishing. If you guys are new this is a great chance to meet and hook up with some new friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a Map
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...339735,82.265625&ie=UTF8&z=16&iwloc=addr&om=1


I'm working on my kitchen pass.


----------



## Apollobeachsam

Get the pass Ron.. its gonna be a good time ..


----------



## deerfly

looks like I'll be going, anyone else?


----------



## tom_in_orl

:'( To Far....


----------



## Apollobeachsam

> looks like I'll be going, anyone else?



Glad you can make it.. 

Ron you going?


----------



## deerfly

The gathering was a lot of fun. Got to meet Sam and a few other capt mel regulars, Gigi, capt Greg and Mulletboy to name a few, great group for sure. Also got to meet Joe Welbourn and check out one of his new carbon tiller extensions, really beautiful workmanship. The whole thing was great and those Hooters girls are kinda fun to have around too.


----------



## Guest

Eric, thanks for picking up the slack for me and representing the "Rock Garden". I do have a good excuse for not making it with a note from my mom.


----------



## MATT

what no pic's of the hooter girls?


----------



## Apollobeachsam

> what no pic's of the hooter girls?



Here's the video.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBPOOLunWaQ


----------



## MATT

Sorry Sam I can't get youtube here at work. Is it on your web page also?


----------

